# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  SNCM (Societe Nationale Maritime Corse Mediterranee)

## raflucgr

DSC_0135.jpg

DSC_0268.jpg

DSC_0778.jpgpics of SNCM fleet



Lucas

----------


## kalypso

Μerci Lucas!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Θυμάμαι μια εποχή που το πρώτο πλοίο από τις φώτο-MEDITERRANΕE- ακούγόταν οτι θα το αγόραζε η ΝΕΛ

----------


## Stylianos

πολύ καλή και ποιοτική εταιρία!,μακάρι να ανανεώσει λίγο τον στόλο της όμως,και να προσέχει τους Κεντέρηδες :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Φωτογραφίες από την κατασκευή και καθέλκυση του Piana στο Σπλιτ. Είναι νέο καράβι της CMN, θυγατρικής της SNCM για τα δρομολόγια της Κορσικής.

http://picasaweb.google.com/yannick....LIT?feat=email#

http://www.meretmarine.com/article.cfm?id=114624

Πιστεύω, ότι ειδικά ο Παντελής θα ευχαριστηθεί πολύ να δει και μια ξένη κατασκευή με τόσες λεπτομέρειες  :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Φωτογραφίες από την κατασκευή και καθέλκυση του Piana στο Σπλιτ. Είναι νέο καράβι της CMN, θυγατρικής της SNCM για τα δρομολόγια της Κορσικής.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/yannick....LIT?feat=email#
> 
> http://www.meretmarine.com/article.cfm?id=114624
> 
> Πιστεύω, ότι ειδικά ο Παντελής θα ευχαριστηθεί πολύ να δει και μια ξένη κατασκευή με τόσες λεπτομέρειες


Kατάρχήν μπράβο που το βρήκες!!Έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον να δεις από την αρχή πως ναυπηγείται ένα πλοίο!!Πολύ λεπτομέρεια!!

Αλλά πολύ μπαούλο μου θυμίζει... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Bulkerman!

Τι να κάνουμε, αυτή είναι η επικρατούσα μόδα ...  :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ Bulkerman!
> 
> Τι να κάνουμε, αυτή είναι η επικρατούσα μόδα ...


Πραγματικά αξίζει να δούνε όλοι αυτο που ανέβασες!!

Υ.Γ Για αυτό κ γω περιμένω πως κ πως κάθε καινούργιο ποστάρισμα στο θέμα με τα Ιαπωνικά πλοία!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautilia News

*
**"Φουρτούνες" για τη γαλλική SNCM*

----------


## Nautilia News

*H Baja Ferries εξαγοράζει τη χρεοκοπημένη SNCM*

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!

----------

